# wireless clear com??



## len

A while back someone posted a link to a fairly inexpensive wireless clearcom product. I searched but couldn't find the thread or the link. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## koncept

i think it was production intercom a quick google makes me think thats right. if not i can look back im my emails


----------



## len

thanks. That was the push I needed.


----------



## Van

Yes PI, production intercom, Great gear, Great Prices. They should start paying me a promotion fee. I love the stuff I got from them. < easy install too, very intuitive wiring setups.>


----------



## jonhirsh

It is all three pin XLR?

JH


----------



## len

How many pins does the wireless product use? 

And their address is about an hour from me. I think I'll be calling them for a demo. And if it interfaces with Clear Com products I'll be picking up my own unit (I'm a bit of a germophobe) so I can keep others from using it.


----------



## koncept

i would be currious to know what it does interface with correctly bc i want to get two things, a wireless one (no place i've worked has them) and a personal wired one (the kind that goes behind hte head and does kill all the ambient noise...it sucks trying to run a asound board with those on....


----------



## Van

http://www.beltpack.com/product.htm

Go here. They interface one hundred percent with "clear - com" and also with many others.


----------



## len

koncept said:


> i would be currious to know what it does interface with correctly bc i want to get two things, a wireless one (no place i've worked has them) and a personal wired one (the kind that goes behind hte head and does kill all the ambient noise...it sucks trying to run a asound board with those on....



I'm no expert on intercoms, but I would think that having 2 headsets is a waste of money. The wireless part is just the beltpack IIRC, and the headset should work with either wired or wireless packs. So if I understand your plan you really only need 1 beltpak and 1 headset.


----------



## koncept

after looking at theirs it seems the wireless is a completely different setup than i thought...

i was thinking the wireless would be a single reciever and thier interface, but it requires an additional radio with the interface. i am not that restricted that i need wireless it just would have been something nice to have for when you are on rail or focus days....


----------



## jonhirsh

Why do you need your own belt pack? I own a head set and it interfaces with every single intercom pack i have ever needed to work with. 

And if it doesnt i spend the 10 min to build an adapter.

The link to my headset http://www.beltpack.com/500series.htm
JH


----------



## len

I was thinking about that last night in bed (along with whether the schools would be closed today, whether I should cancel an appointment, if the video I was rendering would finish ...). Having one's own headset would be nice, especially for fit and sanitation reasons, but the belt pack should be part of the system. 

For years none of the shows I did used an intercom. I guess people in my segment of the industry (mid-sized venue concert/dance party stuff) are realizing the benefit. That and maybe prices are coming down.


----------



## lighttechie5948

I would not use a wireless clearcom because it may interfear with the sound system or the light board. I would use the wried clearcoms


----------



## Van

lighttechie5948 said:


> I would not use a wireless clearcom because it may interfear with the sound system or the light board. I would use the wried clearcoms


 
Do a little research, and then think about your answer.


----------



## jonhirsh

Film and TV constantly use wireless coms (i have worked on a show that had 18 of them at any given time as well there were lots of wireless mics ) and it never once caused any problems other then the fact that wireless sucks. In theatre they are used commonly for those on flys or stage crew who need to walk around. 

It will not hurt the sound system or lighting in a way. Otherwise they would not make them.

JH


----------



## koncept

i never expected lighting interfeerence. but it definately makes sense for flys and certain parts of crew..


----------



## jonhirsh

koncept said:


> i never expected lighting interfeerence. but it definately makes sense for flys and certain parts of crew..



Thats because it cant happen. 
JH


----------



## koncept

with the advent of wireless dmx....lets not go there now...

did you happen to see the article about a frequency the military wants to use jamming garage doors?


----------



## SHARYNF

You do need to be careful re blanket statements regarding wireless intercom. IF you go with complete wireless setup including their transmitters and receivers, you can be sure that there has been a lot of testing re interference, but these systems in the us require you to be licensed by the FCC because these work in special frequencies.

ON the other hand if for instance you use the adaptor system to add a walkie talkie or some other radio 
http://www.beltpack.com/simplex.htm
you need to be more careful since the radio part of the system is completely at the users option and could cause problems, more likely on the audio wireless mic side of things.

I would say that the likely hood of causing a problem on the lighting side is reduced but if for instance you put the radio transmitter right next to the lighting desk, depending on how well it was made it could possibly cause interference to the cpu or logic system in the desk. If you were using it for wireless com to the fly then placing the transmitter well away from the desk would certainly minimize/ eliminate this risk. Problem is people tend to just pile all this stuff up all around the desk for quick portable setup. 

The integrated and fully tested and licensed systems work well, are expensive and fully tested, once you move over to the interface to provide your own transmitter, then you are somewhat on your own.

Sharyn


----------



## jonhirsh

Um no wireless com is not licensed by the licensed by the FCC. 

They just like wireless mics are not licensed. CB radios on the other hand are. 

I would love to know where you get your information Sharyn?

JH


----------



## Van

jonhirsh said:


> Um no wireless com is not licensed by the licensed by the FCC.
> 
> They just like wireless mics are not licensed. CB radios on the other hand are.
> 
> I would love to know where you get your information Sharyn?
> 
> JH


 
*Most* wireless systems are not licensed. Typically handhelds ie Motorola, type walkie talkie with the cool mic / speaker setup are licensed on the Commercial band as they are very powerful and often used in "Mission Critical" apllications. Wireless "clear com" types are usually not licensed. So depending on who and where you are and who might have setup your original systems it is possible that you might be using Licensed frequencies. 
Like Sharyn said Blanket statements are a bad thing, but I'll stick by my guns on this one. Most wireless mic systems are operating ion the 800 Mhz range wireless clear com operates in the 440 - 740 Mhz range the possiblity of interference is simply not possible. Now there might be a case where some Bizarre set of circumstances causes a harmonic to be picked up in a seperate frequency, but those sorts of things are usually taken care of in the stepping of the operating ranges, or channel, frequencies. 

I didn't mean to start an argument when I responded to lighttecchie with my " do the research and think about your answer." statement. It simply sounded, to me as if he was making an extremely un-informed statement, and judging by Koncepts response this un-informed opinion seemed to makes sense, That's not ok. While I hate to deal in generallities, genereally, sometimes we have to do that. It's like the Genie lift/harness thing. Should you always wear a hraness when in a genie ? , Yes. Do I always where a harness when in a genie ?, No. I apply the same logic here. It it possible that, if you set your transmiter up then run the DMX line out of the lightboard and loop it around the antenna, that it might just generate spome spurious voltage onthe dmx line that might be interpreted by the digital decoder as a possible data signal thus resulting in a intermittent flicker ? Yes it is possible, Likely ? No.
Hey I've made blanket statements without checking facts before. Like how I used to always Hate Apple computers, Then I was forced to use one for a while and realized how wrong I was. I detest Macintoshes, but I was wrong in my original statement because I was not truly expirienced.


----------



## Van

jonhirsh said:


> Um no wireless com is not licensed by the licensed by the FCC.
> 
> They just like wireless mics are not licensed. CB radios on the other hand are.
> 
> I would love to know where you get your information Sharyn?
> 
> JH


 

Oh yeah one other thing, CB radios are not licensed anymore, that restriction was removed sometime prior to 1979 I know, I have a license from 1974.


----------



## jonhirsh

Ah good thing time to break out the old CB's then 
JH


----------



## SHARYNF

jonhirsh said:


> Um no wireless com is not licensed by the licensed by the FCC.
> They just like wireless mics are not licensed. CB radios on the other hand are.
> I would love to know where you get your information Sharyn?
> JH




If you look at http://www.beltpack.com/half-duplex.htm the Icom UHF FM repeater the IC FR4000 Is licensed. The systems that use the standard walkie talkies are not. If you are in an area with a fair amount of radio traffic in the unlicensed bands, typically you need to move to the UHF FM system. It is not like the wireless mics, specifically because the people who were putting these systems together did not want to interfere with wireless mics, and monitor systems> I think if you look carefully you will see that mics typically in the us START above the 400 mhz bands that the FM repeaters use. Also the the power level can make a difference also

Here is another link, http://www.motorolacomparables.com/thumbnail.asp?offset=0&deep=1&cat_id=144
Also keep in mind that some bands are ok for personal use only and NOT business use. It is a lot more complex than many people might guess. Are you likely to get caught, probably not, but then again, most of the time it is a paperwork deal and a small fee. 

Main advantage is that the FCC then checks to see if anyone else is using the same frequency, so you can avoid getting someone's radio traffic over you intercom.

I get my information from experience, usually knowing the products and then checking the specs ;-)



Sharyn


----------



## gafftaper

Back to the original topic...

Has anyone used EarTec's add on wireless Clear Com? (WWW.EARTEC.COM) They've got a cool adapter that simply plugs into any Clear Com jack and sends a signal to a transmitter. The system also works without the Clear Com system as an independent full duplex walkie talkie system with a 1/4 mile range. The sales rep at LDI said you can get a complete set including three headsets and belt packs for about $2200. I was pretty impressed. 

Anybody actually used them?


----------



## jonhirsh

Sharyn, 
These are the units we use. As well i have used multiple other ones all with no license. I find Clear Com products are most standard though. 

http://www.clearcom.com/Products/wireless/wireless_index.html

"Operates above the UHF band; license-free in over 100 countries"


Your not the only one who knows there products. 
JH


----------



## SHARYNF

Jon
I agree that the Clearcom product operates above the UHF Band, as they state and does not require licensing. And it is a great product, and was certainly designed with all these issues right from the start.

The issue here, as I understood it, was taking an existing clearcom system and adding wireless functions to it. In this situation, some of the add ons are non licensed, some are, and as I mentioned above, the licensed versions have an advantage of typically not having anyelse on the same frequency.

My experience has been where groups decide to add a few wireless stations, use the conversion to walkie talkie, and find that in reasonably busy radio traffic areas, that it does not work well, since there is traffic from other users in the geographic location, and the intercom traffic is also being broadcast externally. TYPICALLY, you wind up using wireless intercom to get to those areas in a facility that are out of the normal path, and so you wind up with either the need for higher power radio, or antenna in wierd places, which make the problem worse.

Granted it is a hassle of some sorts, but the licensed units, after you go thru the hoops can be a good alternative, since the whole benefit of licensing is to get the frequency that you are using clear for use.

It is also a situation today as has been mentioned elsewhere, that the very bands that are being used for wireless mics etc, are possibly going to be under attack from new legislation changing what frequencies can and cannot be used, and how much control is there.

Sharyn


----------



## Eboy87

A quick slighty askew question. Anybody know what their prices for the handsets are? I couldn't find any, then again, it's been a trying day, and my eyes are going cross-eyed.


----------



## Van

Eboy87 said:


> A quick slighty askew question. Anybody know what their prices for the handsets are? I couldn't find any, then again, it's been a trying day, and my eyes are going cross-eyed.


 

Double check the production intercom website. They offer two versions of handsets, both keyed and non-keyed options.
BTW it doesn't take much at all to convert a standard telephone handset install a 5 pin xlr on it and plug it in to a clear com pack or outlet. I'll see if I can find the wiring diagram on my machine at work. I made one earlier this year to interface with my P.I. system in our second stage. It was the best solution for our house managers. 
_< it's amazing what you can find lying around the prop storage room> _


----------



## Chris15

Van said:


> Double check the production intercom website. They offer two versions of handsets, both keyed and non-keyed options.
> BTW it doesn't take much at all to convert a standard telephone handset install a 5 pin xlr on it and plug it in to a clear com pack or outlet. I'll see if I can find the wiring diagram on my machine at work. I made one earlier this year to interface with my P.I. system in our second stage. It was the best solution for our house managers.
> _< it's amazing what you can find lying around the prop storage room> _



In 4 pin comms, pins 1 & 2 are microphone, 3 & 4 are headphones. On the RJ11 connector found on most telephone handsets, the outer contacts are the ears and the inner contacts are for the mic. So inner conductors of the RJ11 to XLR pins 1 & 2 and outer conductors to pins 3 & 4. Hope that makes some sense. The only problem you would probably find would be the lack of PTT switch, though the beltpack should have that anyway.


----------



## Van

Chris15 said:


> In 4 pin comms, pins 1 & 2 are microphone, 3 & 4 are headphones. On the RJ11 connector found on most telephone handsets, the outer contacts are the ears and the inner contacts are for the mic. So inner conductors of the RJ11 to XLR pins 1 & 2 and outer conductors to pins 3 & 4. Hope that makes some sense. The only problem you would probably find would be the lack of PTT switch, though the beltpack should have that anyway.


 

Gig Jumper !


----------



## Chris15

Van said:


> Gig Jumper !



Hoping I can write this off to the American / Australian difference, but what did you mean by that?


----------



## Van

Chris15 said:


> Hoping I can write this off to the American / Australian difference, but what did you mean by that?


 
Hmm it might just be a local colloquialism. A Gig Jumper, is like when say you get a really fun project in the shop, something your looking forward to. Somebody else comes along and starts in on that job before you get a chance to get started. that person just jumped on your gig. Gig Jumper. See I wanted to be the hero and take the credit for providing cool info like how to convert a regular tele handset into a clear com handset and he posted it before I could come up with the info. He jumped my gig. I was just teasing though. 
Is gig a term used down south ? Gig mean a job,or show as in, " Dude I worked that Black Sabbath gig at the colliseum last night it was excellent !"


----------



## koncept

i know the term gig is used here (norther ohio) in the sense of a concert or other event, but i have never heard it used like that before...


----------



## SHARYNF

The word has been hijacked a bit the use as a concert etc was from the perspective of the artist, I have a gig at ....., the idea of working or performing so the use as going to a gig was originally from the active participants side and in some cases now is just used as a slang for the event itself

Sharyn


----------



## Chris15

Gig is certainly used down here. Never heard Gig Jumper though so it threw me.


----------



## Van

Chris15 said:


> Gig is certainly used down here. Never heard Gig Jumper though so it threw me.


 
Does that mean, when it catches on down there, that I get to claim sole resposnsibilty ? I get to be responsible for the dissemanation of an entirely new form of slang amongst the Aussies ? Sweet ! 
It's a great term, I use it in the shop all the time and it works real well for someone who undercuts your rates and steals your gigs in the professional world too. Maybe I should file a Wikkipedia article on it.

Gig Jumper < gig jum-per > n> one who jumps a gig.


----------



## gafftaper

Back to Len's original question and bumping my own reply/question... 

Has anyone used Eartec? They make a really slick little system. It has a transciever that plugs into clear com jack and communicates in full duplex between their wireless headsets and your wired system. That's it. Really simple. It comes in an analog and digital version. The digital system runs $900 for the transciever and $450 for a belt pack (headset extra) there is a maximum of 3 wireless units on this sytem. The analog version is $425 for the base trasnciever and a required companion radio. Additional radios (and yes they look like a walkie talkie) are only $125 each (headset extra) with a maximum of 40 wireless units on the system. 

I saw a demo at LDI and was really impressed. It's also pretty affordable. Anyone used Eartec? www.eartec.com


----------



## sobenson

I know this is about a year old, but has there been any new info anyone can pass on? I am looking to supplement my current wired clear-com system, but clear coms wireless for 4 belt packs is around $12,000.


----------



## soundlight

If you can go VHF (depends on venue size - I get fine reception with a Telex BTR200 system all over a 480-seat house, in the booth, backstage, and in the lobby, and outside the theatre for a good ten yards), then get a Telex VHF radiocom system. A BTR-300 system, with a base station and 4 beltpacks goes for under $6K. Looks like a BTR-700 UHF system goes for around $8-9K. I've used various Telex Radiocom systems (BTR200, BTR300, BTR800), and they're all rock solid systems. They're very nice and have an amazing range. Just for reference, I included Clear Com lightweight headsets in the price - so you might be able to subtract a few hundred if you already have the headsets that you'll need, or you might need to add more of you want a more substantial headset model.


----------



## mbenonis

Let's clear up a few things about the various parts of the spectrum that Wireless Intercom products tend to use (in the US, other countries may vary slightly):

*VHF/UHF (174-216 MHz; 470-806* MHz)*
This is the part of the spectrum that television broadcasters use. Many different products operate on TV channels that are not in use, such as wireless mics, intercoms, and the like. Technically, these products are only legal for licensed TV stations to operate (and only with a license for EVERY frequency in use), but this requirement is often disregarded for low-power devices (they actually operate under part 15 of the FCC's rules). Range is decent, and while interference is possible it is usually avoided by using RF coordination software or by doing hand calculations.

*Commercial Radio (137-174 MHz; 450-470 MHz)*
PI's WBS4000 system operates in this frequency band (the UHF one to be exact). This is the part of the spectrum in which commercial two-way radio operates, and a license is absolutely REQUIRED to operate here. Fines are quite high for those who disregard this requirement ($10k+). Range is very good, as power levels can be 5W+ on handheld units and into the 100's of watts for base stations. Typically systems are half-duplex, and only one wireless user can talk at once.

*ISM/Amateur Bands (902-928 MHz; 2.4 GHz)*
ClearCom's Tempest wireless system operates in the 900 MHz and 2.4 GHz bands. These devices operate under part 15 of the FCC's rules (like VHF/UHF), and thus have power limitations. Range is comparable to VHF/UHF systems, and interference (at least on 900) is reduced due to the relatively low use of the band. However, these systems must accept interference from other part 15 devices and licensed users (amateur radio operators, for instance).

*Cellular Frequencies (1.9 GHz)*
I am not terribly familiar with the 1.9 GHz band that ClearCom is claiming to use, but they do state that it is license free. I would also imagine they can use more power here.

*The Bottom Line*
All wireless intercom products will at some point receive interference. VHF/UHF TV products will be more likely to cause problems if not properly coordinated, but will likely work well if installed properly. 900 MHz is a good choice if the venue is running lots of wireless mics or is in a congested RF area, but problems will be much more difficult to resolve because of less control over other users of the spectrum. 1.9 GHz has the potential to be the most reliable band, but I don't know much about it and who else is using it.

*After February 19, 200*9*, the UHF TV spectrum will extend from 470-698 MHz. Devices that operate above 698 MHz will have to be replaced, as the 700 MHz band will be licensed to public safety and wireless companies (and you don't want to incur a fine for causing interference).


----------



## gafftaper

My research on the topic... as has sort of been confirmed by this thread... is that wireless clear com is a bit of a crap shoot. You can pay a lot of money and get something that still has issues. I'm intrigued by the Eartec Digicom system. The Digicom system is 900 mhz, digital spread spectrum technology, and it's full duplex. For about $2500 from Markertek.com you can get an interface station, 3 belt packs and headsets. The interface just plugs into any clear com jack and you are ready to go. Or you can use the three radios as a complete stand alone system. I still haven't found anyone who actually owns one to tell me how they like it or not. But someone around here (Icewolf I think) uses one of their headsets and likes it.


----------



## icewolf08

Using a headset and liking it does not qualify me to talk about any of their other products. I believe eartec started with headsets, and I know they do that well. As for wireless coms, I have no idea.

The system I really would love to test run is the Clear-Com Cellcom sysem. It sounds like a great system. We just installed one of the new ClearCom WBS systems, and it has worked great. Before we were using one of the Telex systems and it was lousy. That's my two cents.


----------



## kwotipka

From experience the Telex BTR systems are excellent and rock solid IF they are setup correctly. It always annoys me when the sound dept just unpacks the wireless rigs and leaves them "as is". You should always check at least with an intermod calculator to see if you might have issues. Shure offers a frequency suggestion somewhere on their website for your area of the country.

The two things I would throw out is:

1) Make SURE that what you are getting can run in the unlicensed part of the band or get the licenses.
2) Do some homework and see what is going on in that part of the band first. A hand held scanner or help from a local HAM could save you some issues.

I think a ham radio license should be a requirement for anyone dealing with wireless gear.

kw


----------



## mbenonis

kwotipka said:


> 2) Do some homework and see what is going on in that part of the band first. A hand held scanner or help from a local HAM could save you some issues.
> I think a ham radio license should be a requirement for anyone dealing with wireless gear.
> kw



I wholeheartedly agree with this. A wireless tech's best friend is a scanner or HT with wideband receive. I know it has been useful for me many times when debugging issues.

kwotipka, do you have a ham license?


----------



## kwotipka

mbenonis said:


> kwotipka, do you have a ham license?



Yep, KD5QYV. Was past ARES EC for the parish. Provided coordination between Red Cross, Medical, law enforcement, etc at the second largest shelter (Lafayette Cajundome) for the Katrina evac. We had POTS, T1/T3, Fiber, cable modems, Sat, VoIP, SIPs, etc. It was a mess.

Currently APRS Igate/digi manager for the RF region. Teach radio merit badge at local winter camp for past 4 years. Yea, I guess you could say I am a ham although my truck only has one antenna on it! (Besides factory FM).

kw


----------



## mixmaster

sobenson said:


> I know this is about a year old, but has there been any new info anyone can pass on? I am looking to supplement my current wired clear-com system, but clear coms wireless for 4 belt packs is around $12,000.



We also have a wireless system that we can plug in to the wired clearcoms in eaither of my venues on campus, or the comm circiut for the TV station and camera crews. We can also use it as a completely stand-alone system when we set up in a room that does not have any current intercom system. When interfacincing with a wired system it plugs in to the same 3-pin xlr that one would normally plug in a belt pack. We have Clearcom, Telex, and some other brand and the wireless unit works with all of the above. 

The unit is a Telex BTR 200 II. it provides 4 wireless belt packs and a headset at the main control unit, witch is a single rack space unit. The headsets that came with the beltpacks are the lightweight single ear types that wrap around the back of your head and have small earpeices that dont get in the way of my headphones. We have also ssuccessfully mixed and matched with other headsets in our stock. Two of our beltpacks even provide phantom power for condenser mic elements. The beltpacks operate with 6 AA batteries and we can get 6 to 8 hours of normal use on NiMH rechargeables. The system operates in the 600 megahertz band. We occasionally get some interference with wireless mics but careful coordination of frequencies when we order wireless stuff has minimized that. It has never received or caused interference with any other systems and has enough of a range that I haven't found the edge of it yet.
Perhaps the best thing about it is the way it works as its own system. We use this feature to provide intercom communication when we do shows outside of our traditional spaces. (conference center, fieldhouse, outside,) We give it power and there it is.... communication. If we need more than four wireless stations we take an audio out from the intercom unit and feed it to our assisted listening system transmitter in the same rack The we have the 4 two way beltpacks and up to 10 listen-only stations (good for camera crews, video monitors and ushers/house crew).
Unfortunately, I don't know the price. It was purchased before I was hired here and I can't find the PO records. Telex is typically not as expesive as Clearcom or other "name brand" stuff though.
Best of Luck


----------



## roxytech

im a technician at an old theatre, and we have a really old clear com system that is wired through the building...im always running all over the place in the building so i was wanting a wireless interface kind of....if u know what i mean...we have the old packs(in 3 prong) and old headsets(4 prong)i don't know if there is such a thing, but is there a way to replace XLR cables with a wireless one??? i know sounds real crazy but like have a transmitter and a reciever so i can plug the transmitter into the back of the unit, and the reciever into the other unit?


----------



## mnfreelancer

Roxytech - that's what much of this topic has been about - a "jump" interface made by EARTEC. Nobody seems to have used one so I can't comment as to how effective it is but it's relatively cheap - but that's the rub, cheap is relative. I guess $1000 isn't really that cheap if one is to buy a personal rig, as opposed to the company. Anyway read the topic more carefully and you should find some info.

Relatedly I've considered building such a set-up before but haven't had the time to design it or even really conceptualize the electronics needed (ee major). Maybe someday...


----------



## icewolf08

roxytech said:


> im a technician at an old theatre, and we have a really old clear com system that is wired through the building...im always running all over the place in the building so i was wanting a wireless interface kind of....if u know what i mean...we have the old packs(in 3 prong) and old headsets(4 prong)i don't know if there is such a thing, but is there a way to replace XLR cables with a wireless one??? i know sounds real crazy but like have a transmitter and a reciever so i can plug the transmitter into the back of the unit, and the reciever into the other unit?


Really the best way to implement any wireless coms is to get a real wireless coms setup, like the Clearcom WBS-670/680. The base will connect in to your existing lines and then provide one or two channels of comms to 4 wireless packs. It isn't cheap, but it is designed for the theatre/production world. You will also get the best reliability and customer service from a major player like Clearcom or Telex.

By the way, you may want to stop by our New member forum and introduce yourself, we love to hear about everyone!


----------



## mnfreelancer

On a little bit of an aside from the immediate topic, back in highschool I worked for both the theatre and the access tv station that was based in the highschool. Access bought a fleet of 6 5 watt commercial motorola radios that I used extensively in setting up equipment for both theater and video. I also used them as a link to my stage runner when running the sound board from the booth. I dreamed of having an interface that could bring the radio to the wired clearcom system we had. Now such a device exists and I wonder how exactly it interfaces the half/duplex 2-way radio to the full/duplex intercom system. It almost has to use some sort of VOX system for when there is actually audio on the intercom side. Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to key your radio to talk on the intercom. That also brings up the problem of talkover - with the intercoms you can talk over chatter if something important comes up (you shouldn't chatter on comms but everyone does), but on the radio if there is already audio you wouldn't be able to key the remote radio. Then also if you run any program audio over your intercom as some setups allow. Makes me woner...


----------



## Wolf

In my opine dont buy cheap wireless coms of any brand. When ive used cheap ones you will always get static NO matter what you do. I have never had this issue but ive heard it has happened - but on cheaper ones you can get interference from other form of wireless devices such as truckers and radio and cell phones. This us just what I think. Many people do buy cheap wireless and are happy with them.


----------



## Malabaristo

mnfreelancer said:


> I dreamed of having an interface that could bring the radio to the wired clearcom system we had. Now such a device exists and I wonder how exactly it interfaces the half/duplex 2-way radio to the full/duplex intercom system. It almost has to use some sort of VOX system for when there is actually audio on the intercom side. Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to key your radio to talk on the intercom.



There's a simpler solution to the half/full duplex interface problem: use something that's already full duplex. To add a couple of wireless sets to my self constructed, Comclone based*, system I bought a couple of cheap Plantronics CA-10 headsets off Ebay. They're designed to go between the handset and base of a standard telephone. All that was required to interface them was impedance and level matching. In this case, I was able to do that just by changing settings on the Plantronics base station and making an adapter cable to connect with the headset jack of my beltpacks. They also work as well or better than the Telex wireless that I've used once before (though I don't know what type that was specifically or whether it was set up correctly). 

Granted, the Plantronics units are 900MHz, so you could be at risk for interference with other products... hasn't been a issue for me yet.


*Note: I had some problems with RCrowley's exact design; incorrect component values and such. PM me if you want more info on this or the wireless part.


----------



## Sayen

Van, I'll do everything I can to start gig jumper here. I like that term, and people at work seem to enjoy stealing my fun projects. Gig jumping me?

I love this place - I've been dealing with the same issue, trying to add a simple wireless component to a wired intercom, which is probably why PI and EARTEC developed their respective products. Doing the system right looks great on paper, but is very expensive for a marginal increase in flexibility. For the same price as a wireless Telex or ClearCom system, I can purchase a hefty load of lighting gear, more mics for actors, etc. An economic solution, even with static and the occasional interference, is workable.

So since this thread was started, no one has tried the EARTEC setup? Or can speak to the quality of the Production Intercom wireless? In my case, I chiefly want one for myself, but can't justify the high cost for my own convenience as a teacher.

I like Malabaristo's concept, I may have to play with that.


----------



## Spiceboy

Although this topic is a little old now I thought some of you might find it useful to know that you can interface standard 2-way radios to a wired system using a device called a TW40 or TW47.

The wiring will depend on the 2 way Radio that you are using and may be a little tricky less common models. It gives you access to one channel but there are ways to set things up if you need more. Obviously it wont give you the same audio quality as a wireless but it should give you a workable solution on a budget.


----------



## Sayen

Thanks for the idea.

Has anyone tried the EARTEC system?


----------



## DaveySimps

I got a demo of the eartec units a couple of years back. We had them for a few weeks. They worked well, but we did not end up buying them. For the price, I thought they were to poorly made. The headsets were VERY cheap in quality, especially the light weight ones. I was worried they would not hold up. If they were to come out with a more rugged design of the plastic components for roughly the same price range, I would absoultely reconsider. They did interface with our wired Clearcom system quite well though.

~Dave


----------



## CCFDMX512

Now to revive a REALLY old thread. We have a wired Clear-com system and a Telex BTR-300 which I would like to start using to give the production manager some roaming capability as well as for the stage manager to be able to receive cues from the PM since there is not a wired station near the green room. My problem is integrating the BTR-300 with our clear-com system. The clear-com uses a 6 pin connector while the btr uses a 3 pin. Is there an easy way to make an adapter or a cheap pre-made adapter for sale? I don't need the telex to be 2 channel like the clear-com system is, 1 channel is plenty. After reading this thread I haven't seen this issue addressed yet. Thanks!

Edit: After posting this I did some digging around in the production room and found an adapter cable that was made for our systems which splits the 6 pin into 2 3 pin connectors, one for channel A & one for channel B. The system integrates well but there is a lot of static when I get too far from the base with at least 2 of the packs. and when I say too far I mean from FOH to stage left. It seems that the range should be better than that. I'll test the other 2 packs tomorrow. I'm guessing this is the reson why this system was just thrown on a shelf in the back and not being used.


----------



## tyler.martin

The HME DX200 interfaces with all wired com systems quite well, they are relatively cheap as well from what I can remember. The wireless quality is really dependent on where the base station is placed, but I put one inside a steel room on a ship and still got good quality signal 150 feet away


----------



## Edrick

CCFDMX512 said:


> Now to revive a REALLY old thread. We have a wired Clear-com system and a Telex BTR-300 which I would like to start using to give the production manager some roaming capability as well as for the stage manager to be able to receive cues from the PM since there is not a wired station near the green room. My problem is integrating the BTR-300 with our clear-com system. The clear-com uses a 6 pin connector while the btr uses a 3 pin. Is there an easy way to make an adapter or a cheap pre-made adapter for sale? I don't need the telex to be 2 channel like the clear-com system is, 1 channel is plenty. After reading this thread I haven't seen this issue addressed yet. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: After posting this I did some digging around in the production room and found an adapter cable that was made for our systems which splits the 6 pin into 2 3 pin connectors, one for channel A & one for channel B. The system integrates well but there is a lot of static when I get too far from the base with at least 2 of the packs. and when I say too far I mean from FOH to stage left. It seems that the range should be better than that. I'll test the other 2 packs tomorrow. I'm guessing this is the reson why this system was just thrown on a shelf in the back and not being used.



If you're unable to get your BTR-300 unit to work I'm looking for the grey button that's on the portable station buttons and the antennas. 

But for your issue does the unit have both it's antennas and are they the full antennas? Each antenna is two pieces that screw together. Also are your antennas inside a rack that could be blocking resection?


----------

